# Howdy there



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just found the place - 
It's been a while since I have been sailing brcause a bought a boat!  There is a Chrysler Lone Star 16 that I got cheap and planned to "restore"....should have went with the force five that was water ready, but thought about a family boat. 

I learned to sail at "Canoe U" in Maryland and have had many good times with it since - in such sailing hotspots as Kansas, Iowa, Wisconsin as well as Texas and California.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard. At least you'll know the boat by the time you're done with it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet. love your list of sailing hotspots!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Me too but you forgot Oklahoma and North Dakota... 

Welcome Aboard


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

No - I don't think I have sailed in Oklahoma or North Dakota..... Bu the In-Laws live near Lake Eufaula... and A milllion years ago My dad was stationed in North Dakota... - the house tried to sail away in a spring flood. Close on both counts, but no cigar..


----------

